# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  potencia de una presa

## ndrini

Con una turbina Pelton la potencia en un emplazamiento con un salto de 250 m y un caudal de 5 m³/s.

P [kW] = 9.81 [m/s²] · ρ [1000] [kg/m³] · Q [m³/s]# · Hn [m] · e [-].
	=  9.81 [m/s²] · ρ [1000] [kg/m³] · 5 [m³/s]# · 250 [m] · 0,90 [-].
	= 1103625 kW = 1,1 GW

Desde los graficos tengo un valor de 10 MW

Aun poniendo el valor de la transformación ecléctica (0,4) 
sigue siendo 400 veces mas grande...
 :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> P [kW] = 9.81 [m/s²] · ρ [1000] [kg/m³] · Q [m³/s]# · Hn [m] · e [-].
> 	=  9.81 [m/s²] · ρ [1000] [kg/m³] · 5 [m³/s]# · 250 [m] · 0,90 [-].
> 	= 1103625 kW = 1,1 GW
> 
> Desde los graficos tengo un valor de 10 MW
> 
> Aun poniendo el valor de la transformación ecléctica (0,4) 
> sigue siendo 400 veces mas grande...


Te falta la división... (1000·250·5·0,9)/*(75·1,36)* = 11,029 MW.

----------

maltcof (09-feb-2015)

----------


## Luján

Me he perdido. ¿De qué gráfico habláis?

Y por otro lado, la ecuación de ndrini no tiene divisiones y en la de F. Lázaro no se aprecia la gravedad. ¿Son la misma?

 :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y por otro lado, la ecuación de ndrini no tiene divisiones y *en la de F. Lázaro no se aprecia la gravedad. ¿Son la misma?*


No entiendo porqué pone lo de la gravedad, se ha debido de equivocar  :Confused: 

La potencia de una turbina en CV es *P(CV)=(dQHn)/75*, en donde d densidad del agua, Q caudal, H salto y n rendimiento.

Y para obtener la potencia en W, hay que dividir por 1,36, o directamente *P(W)=(dQHn)/(75·1,36)*




> Me he perdido. ¿De qué gráfico habláis?


Se refiere a ésto:

----------


## Luján

Me surge la pregunta... En los casos en los que hay dos tipos recomendados según el gráfico... ¿Cómo se elige cuál se instala? Me imagino que el rendimiento de cada una será diferente y que ahí está el quid.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me surge la pregunta... En los casos en los que hay dos tipos recomendados según el gráfico... *¿Cómo se elige cuál se instala? Me imagino que el rendimiento de cada una será diferente y que ahí está el quid.*


La elección depende de varios factores. Mañana lo comentaré con más calma... hay que hacer algunos cálculos para demostrarlo y paso de hacerlos ya a estas horas, jeje.

----------


## ndrini

> Me he perdido. ¿De qué gráfico habláis?
> Y por otro lado, la ecuación de ndrini no tiene divisiones y en la de F. Lázaro no se aprecia la gravedad. ¿Son la misma?


En realidad sì. 
 :Big Grin: 

Escribe "F. Lázaro"
«Y para obtener la potencia en W, hay que dividir por 1,36, o directamente P(W)=(dQHn)/(75·1,36)»

Si escribes 1/(75·1,36) = 0.00980392156 =  0,00981 = 9,81/1000 
y considera d = ρ = 1  y  n = e = 0,9 
(pongo entre parentesis cuadras la unidad de midida)

entonces tu formula *P [W]=(d·Q·H·n)/(75·1,36) [W]*= 9,81 (d·Q·H·n)  [kW]

diventa la mia         *P [kW] = 9.81 [m/s²] · ρ [1000] [kg/m³] · Q [m³/s] · Hn [m] · e [-]*
				= 11036,25 kW = 11 MW

Las dos procedene da la energia potencial del agua :-P

Pero yo me habia equicovado poneiendo una vez maz el factor 1000!!


Gracias par tu ayuda. 

De donde ha sacado al grafico?

Un saludo

Andrea

----------


## perdiguera

Hola ndrini o Andrea, ¿eres italiana/o?
Si es así ¿cómo has llegado hasta nosotros?
Un saludo.

----------

